# Pear not clearing



## Ken914 (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Easter, everyone.

I've got some pear that I started on May 29, 2010. I used the recipe from the magenta "recipe handbook".

It was racked several times and I used bentonite once - all before I stabilized & fpak'd the wine (September 9-12, 2010). It was still a little hazy, but I figured it would drop out over time. After bulk aging for 6 months, there was some sediment - but still very hazy. I treated again with bentonite two weeks ago. There is still a haze to the wine. I need to rack off the bentonite at the bottom.

What to try next? Or, should I just let it sit in the carboy for another six months?

thanks for any advice.


----------



## woodsxdragon (Apr 24, 2011)

pectic enzyme? you could do a pectin haze test. it involves denatured alcohol and a wine sample iirc


----------



## Wade E (Apr 24, 2011)

Yeah, I would try the pectin and if that doesnt work the SuperKleer or Sparkaloid.


----------



## Ken914 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you, gentlemen.

I used 1/2 tsp per gallon with the original recipe. Any recommendation how much to use... and how long to wait for it to act?


----------



## JasonH (Apr 24, 2011)

If its a pectic haze, you should see results after a few days. I've even had a wine clear up over night after adding enzyme that I initially forgot.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 24, 2011)

I would use the same as you used before, anything extra with pectic enyme will just settle out. Did you sweeten with more pear that didnt have any pectic enzyme in it?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 24, 2011)

Agreed - I would add pectic in. I as well have seen good results over night after adding pectic to a hazy wine.


----------



## fifthhorsm (Apr 25, 2011)

*clearing wine*

fruit wines can often be much harder to get clear than grape wines. always add plenty of pectic enzyme... i've several times had to add it a second time and even a third time before the wine would loose the cloudy haze. worst was an orange wine from concentrate, i didn't think it would ever clear up. it took about two years before i could even see thru the jug.... then for what ever reason it went perfectly clear almost over night... just add more pectic enzyme and give it time. and most of all don't worry.
mike


----------



## Tom (Apr 25, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Yeah, I would try the pectin and if that doesnt work the SuperKleer or Sparkaloid.



I also suggest Super-kleer


----------



## Ken914 (Apr 25, 2011)

Okay, I racked off the fluffy bentonite lees and added 1/2 tsp pectic enzyme per gallon. I'll put it up for a couple of weeks.

Will post back then! Thanks!


----------



## Ken914 (Jun 1, 2011)

I wanted to follow up. After dosing with pectic enzyme twice and waiting two weeks per dose... I finally cracked and bought some Isinglass. That stuff did the trick in about three days.

The pear is bottled and tucked safely away for a long nap!

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## closetwine (Jun 1, 2011)

Good to hear! Congrats!


----------

